# Lets see you air intake??



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

*Lets see your air intake??*

What brand do you have?

what color?

How is your set up?

Is it just an open ram filter ect?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

it will be replaced by my place racing CAI tomarrow.


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> it will be replaced by my place racing CAI tomarrow.



thats basiclly what mine looks right now


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Hotshot with SE-R Throttle Body.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think i need to buy one of those tiny MAFs, i have the longer plastic maf as you see in the pic above and i think i will have fitment issues with my CAI


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

tiny mafs?

if you're referring to the steel maf johnand has its because he has a b13.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

James said:


> tiny mafs?
> 
> if you're referring to the steel maf johnand has its because he has a b13.


yes, but some b14's have them as well, i know pete2.0 does.
edit: if you have read my post and have some info for me....just pm me, thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I believe there is a 'show us your engine bay' thread in the members rides section.

Seth


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

moved to member's rides. if you have questions that do not pertain to this thread please don't hijack someone else's topic.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I might have a spare B13 MAF, but not sure if it will work on a B14?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

James said:


> moved to member's rides. if you have questions that do not pertain to this thread please don't hijack someone else's topic.


very sorry.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Place Racing Cold Air.

Wrinkle Coated Black.

Not bad for 75 bucks. (including the wrinkle coating).


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

this is what mine used to look like
got an HS CAI now (but no pics yet)
i know its filthy, shut up


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here is a photo I just took of the CAI in my car:










I made this from the Place Racing CAI I had when the car was N/A (blue part on the right). The filter is a JWT POP Charger bolted to the underside of the panel on the right. This mounts the filter as high under the wheel well (behind the splash shield) as possible. The battery is in the trunk.

You can see the old setup (WAI) and the CAI here.

[Yes, it's dirty and scratched. I'll take care of that when I get around to doing cosmetics.]

Lew


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hotshot CAI


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's my HS CAI I'm running it full all the time.










Hey I did polish that throttle bracket and the rust on the A/C lines and my engine bay looks cleaner than in this picture and I will polish the intake manifold once it gets warmer outside


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Injen SRI with my old Ractive air filter.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im just running a semi-cold air intake haha









here's a pic of my engine before all the turbo shenanigans


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Hotshot CAI


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

oh wow look a HS CAI how different
HS stands for horseshit


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Here is a photo I just took of the CAI in my car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Lew your engine is as dirty as mine


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

HS, CAI pipe btwn intake minifold and MAF with a JWT pop charger. Just want to change the red couplers to blue....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

why dont you just paint them blue


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey chucky, I'm guessing that's the same Hotshot 79 dollar intake that I got. Don't paint it blue...just think... the clamps will scrape the blue paint right off. Wrap the red couplers in blue electrical tape. I saw a blue electrical tape at Home Depot that matches your color. Isn't it easier to paint the car red ? LOL I'm just kidding


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

also you could fab up some stainless covers for the red rubber.....then instead of the runner showing all you would see is shiny greatness. (use the thinest gadge sheet metal you can find, measure the circumfrence of the rubber gasket and width, cut and enjoy!)


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> also you could fab up some stainless covers for the red rubber.....then instead of the runner showing all you would see is shiny greatness. (use the thinest gadge sheet metal you can find, measure the circumfrence of the rubber gasket and width, cut and enjoy!)


Not a good idea. The engine rocks towards the firewall about 2-3 inches at the top on acceleration (with stock engine mounts), but the MAF is solidly mounted (or should be). The rubber couplers flex to take up the strain, and a rigid covering would wrinkle if thin, and eventually crack if thick. 

Lew


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's the intake I made for the CObra MAF setup:


----------

